# Hitchin' Outta' Woodstock (I Could Use a Road Dog) {Cali Bound}



## Peacebaby (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll be heading out of Woodstock sometime soon, I plan to stop in Michigan for a while, then I'll be making my way to Washington for a bit. Final Destination is San Francisco, after seeing Portland and Humboldt. I'd like to hear ANY advice anyone has to offer on routes i should take, places i should see, people i might wanna meet, or anything at all. I also might be interested in meeting up with a road dog along the way. If anyone's heading that way drop me a line! [email protected]


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 9, 2011)

nor-cal is the shit!! byootiful (esp. fer somebody whose username is peacebaby) and if you wanna take the slow scenic route the oregon coast is pretty nuts.....but its alot of just yuppie tourists....on
I-5 you might find eugene to be to yer liking...ashland OR too..western montana is awesome in the summer....blah blah blah ...
good luck!!


----------



## crazy john (Jul 25, 2011)

if you can wait till the middle of august sometime im down. im in sullivan county right now


----------



## crazy john (Jul 25, 2011)

crazy john said:


> if you can wait till the middle of august sometime im down. im in sullivan county right now


if your lookin for a roaddog


----------



## iixila (Jul 25, 2011)

i'm leaving for portland on thursday; if i'm still around when you are, hit me up! i'm down to boogie to sanfran.


----------

